

Ask HN: Interesting video learning resources - johnsto19

I often like to put something on tv while I am eating a meal, but I really don't care much for the types of things Netflix/Hulu/etc offers (i.e. popular tv shows and movies).<p>I like the concept of MIT OpenCourseWare video lectures, but those are real college classes that take significant active learning outside watching some videos to get much out of them.<p>I like to learn things, and my interests are vast. What other things are out there that you like to watch?
======
jkaykin
Ted talks are great: <http://ted.com>

